# Jean Paul's baptism by fire!



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

So, Jean Paul, my mixed mini wether, has started his pack goat training. First we've exposed him to as many people as possible to get him used to new ppl in his space. Next we began trying out new environments. We started out with a few long car rides with mom and sis, then we got him and sis harnesses and took them to the park. So far so good! 

Which leads us to last weekend. We took Jean Paul to the Strawberry Festival to gauge his reaction to new ppl and places as well as noise and vehicles. His dam, Peggy Sue, went last year and was a huge hit. Unfortunately since the pregnancy her behavior has been unpredictable and a little aggressive, so she couldn't come. We harnessed Jean Paul and his sister, Holly, and headed three blocks down the street to the festival. He did well on the harness. He did well with the traffic passing on the street. He did well with the little dog that yipped at him. He even did well on the outskirts of the festival as kids came up to pet him.

Then we got to the actual festival. Poor Jean Paul started crying as we approached the crowd and could hear music from the bandstand. Holly cried in sympathy, but she didn't appear as distressed as JP. About halfway down the first street he broke down and refused to walk and just stood there crying. My son picked him up and carried him through the streets until we got to a little shady spot near the bandstand and train tracks. Holly stopped crying and walked on her lead fine, occasionally pausing to eat dropped funnel cake. 

I thought we would sit under the trees out of the crowd and let him graze and gradually get used to the noise, smells, and people. I sent the human children to enjoy the festival while I sat with the goats and the baby. He calmed down and seemed to be feeling more comfortable....then I heard the whistle. I was sitting 15 ft from the train tracks with my newborn in my lap and two goats on leashes and I knew I couldn't mobilize quickly enough so I just looped both leads around my wrist and clapped my free hand over the baby's exposed ear. 

I still have bruises and rope burns. Also had a partially dislocated shoulder. Both goats tried to flee, but once Holly realized the train wasn't getting any closer she calmed down. Not so with Jean Paul who cried pitifully for 5 minutes after the train had passed. That was enough for me and we walked the goatie babies home again. Once we were out of the crowds Jean Paul was fine again and happy to walk on the lead with his herd.

So, we've discovered that my dairy doe is better pack goat material than her brother, but I'm not entirely displeased with Jean Paul's progress. He's a whiner, but friendly and good with people. Hopefully in a few more outings he'll be more acclimated to noise so it doesn't stress him out so much.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Don't know why pics are all sideways and upside down...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Good gracious! I'm so glad everyone is okay! It's funny ... the wethers who are supposed to be pack wethers always seem to end up more girly than the does :laugh:


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

He really is a little wussy! Such a huge baby, but he's a sweet smart boy who loves his gramma.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like a good start. Congrats on your new daughter.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

I can just imagine the blood draining from your face as the realization of the train's whistle hit home. 
I'm glad you're relative in injured.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Erik_L said:


> I can just imagine the blood draining from your face as the realization of the train's whistle hit home.
> I'm glad you're relative in injured.


It was one of those moments when you suddenly realize, too late, how stupid and careless you've been. Sure, I can handle 50 combined pounds of goat in a loud unpredictable environment while holding a newborn baby! 

I was just so thankful that they tried to bolt instead of jumping into my lap or running in circles around me. Lesson learned!


----------

